# Ausable River Salmon



## Mr_Dease

Hi Folks,

I am new to this forum and this is my first post...Howdy!

We have a place just outside of Hale and will be going up in a week or two to close up shop (pull out the boats) and was wondering if any of the 10 or 20 salmon left in lake Huron are running up the Ausable yet...in any numbers? I will have my 8 and 10 year olds in tow and would really like to get them one this year...we were shut out last year.

Thanks-


----------



## Fishndude

Would that be Mr. North Dease, or Mr. South Dease?, LOL. 

The Ausable hasn't had a decent run of Kings since 2004, but there are still a few fish that come back to spawn. The most popular spots are places where the fish spawn - Highbanks, Boyscout Camp, Eagle Island, and right below the dam. Sorry for dishing names of spots, but they are all well known, and are easily accessible - and there aren't enough fish to bring hordes of anglers just because of this post. The dam store used to sell maps of the river, and you could find these spots on the maps. 

Mr. Jose (lake)


----------



## Ralph Smith

You may be just as good or better luck to the south on a smaller river Welcome to the site!


----------



## Mr_Dease

Thanks for the feedback fellas. And yes it's South Dease.

I'm actually pretty familar with the area and the spots that you mentioned (All Good Ones). I was really just wondering if they were running up the river yet in any numbers. I know they will be very light because of the crash on the Huron but I want at least have a chance by hitting them at the right time. I tried Thundersticks and various Fly's last year...nothing. Anybody have any good recomendations for an unlucky Salmon angler?

When you mention a small rivers I think of the Augres (Not the East Branch). My Grandpa had a place just outside of Whitemore when I was growing up in the 80's and we had more fun catching Salmon on that river than any of my trips to the Ausable (to crowded). Unfortunatley, those days are long gone. I've never fished the lower Rifle for Salmon but perhaps that's an option....I know if I want salmon go to the west side right.


----------



## ausable_steelhead

> I know if I want salmon go to the west side right.


I wouldn't say that. While you won't get as many, as consistently, you can get fish alright on the East side. I used to be as big an Au Sable river rat as there was, but moved here 3 years ago. I will say, crash or not, at this time of year there are fishable numbers in the river. I'd fish the dam at first light or in the evening floating and drifting spawn. Skein or big bags work very well, and there's really no one there anymore. Casting 2/3oz Cleos or sweeping 1/4oz tot's has worked as well. Good luck!


----------



## Robert Holmes

That is too bad that the mighty chinook is not returning to the AuSable in record numbers. I remember when the river was loaded with kings,steelhead, and big browns all at the same time. I guess that the DNR is trying to make it a Atlantic Salmon river now. Be patient if these fish get a foothold you will have a fun place to fish all summer long. The Atlantic is also much tastier than a king too.


----------



## mfs686

Talked to my Dad last night and he says he will stop by Van Etten Dam this morning to see if any salmon are in. If they are there they should be in the rest of the river.


----------



## Mr_Dease

mfs686 said:


> Talked to my Dad last night and he says he will stop by Van Etten Dam this morning to see if any salmon are in. If they are there they should be in the rest of the river.





_OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors._


----------



## Mr_Dease

Great...we are heading up this weekend regardless. Maybe we will get lucky. It looks like the weather is not going to cooperate though.

Is fishing allowed at Van Etten Dam? I had read somewhere that it was not.


----------



## Mr_Dease

I looked it up..it's closed I see. Just trying to find another potential spot.


----------



## ausable_steelhead

> Great...we are heading up this weekend regardless. Maybe we will get lucky. It looks like the weather is not going to cooperate though.
> 
> Is fishing allowed at Van Etten Dam? I had read somewhere that it was not.


No, fishing is not allowed at Van Etten dam or anywhere in the creek till the end of November. It's no big deal, as there isn't **** for salmon in that creek anymore. It's not a reliable indicator of the run these days. The bulk of Oscoda's small run stays in the Au Sable. I'm telling you, hit the dam early or late with spawn. You guys need to stop trying to time everything for max numbers; it's almost October, the whole state will have fish at this point. Good luck!


----------



## LuckyChucky

ausable_steelhead said:


> No, fishing is not allowed at Van Etten dam or anywhere in the creek till the end of November. It's no big deal, as there isn't **** for salmon in that creek anymore. It's not a reliable indicator of the run these days. The bulk of Oscoda's small run stays in the Au Sable. I'm telling you, hit the dam early or late with spawn. You guys need to stop trying to time everything for max numbers; it's almost October, the whole state will have fish at this point. Good luck!


agreed this isnt august or early sept,there are fish everywhere now.Fishing the right ways ,with the right setups will mean the differance between fish or no fish


----------



## mfs686

Mr_Dease said:


> Great...we are heading up this weekend regardless. Maybe we will get lucky. It looks like the weather is not going to cooperate though.
> 
> Is fishing allowed at Van Etten Dam? I had read somewhere that it was not.


Nothing at Van Etten dam. He was going to take a drive up to the Whirlpool but he ran out of time. 

Good Luck.


----------



## Fishndude

ausable_steelhead said:


> No, fishing is not allowed at Van Etten dam or anywhere in the creek till the end of November. It's no big deal, as there isn't **** for salmon in that creek anymore. It's not a reliable indicator of the run these days. The bulk of Oscoda's small run stays in the Au Sable. *I'm telling you, hit the dam early or late with spawn. *You guys need to stop trying to time everything for max numbers; it's almost October, the whole state will have fish at this point. Good luck!



Dude knows the Ausable like few others. Pay attention.


----------



## vampile

was thinking of hitting the AS today but worried that it's going to be totally blown out after this rain. Any water reports? I don't want to make the 2.5 hour trip for nothing. 

I looked at the streamflow data and i'm seeing 1650cfs and 10ft. problem is, i don't know what is normal and what is dangerous.


----------



## ausable_steelhead

> was thinking of hitting the AS today but worried that it's going to be totally blown out after this rain. Any water reports? I don't want to make the 2.5 hour trip for nothing.
> 
> I looked at the streamflow data and i'm seeing 1650cfs and 10ft. problem is, i don't know what is normal and what is dangerous.


1640cfs is the current flow, which is up some, but far from dangerous. The river will actually have some depth, as 10' is just above normal. It's usually flowing around 1200cfs this time of year, although the last few years consumers has had it around 700-900cfs, which is low. You should be fine on fish, as I just talked to a buddy yesterday who fished a bit south of Oscoda and they were busting upriver midday. Good luck!


----------



## engineer20

so this is the river than flows into lake huron that has steelhead? where on the river do you catch them, and where are some good shore fishing sites? and when is the run? there's a spring one and a fall one? does it align with the huron river or lower huron steelhead run in southeast michigan?


----------



## Ralph Smith

engineer20 said:


> so this is the river than flows into lake huron that has steelhead? where on the river do you catch them, and where are some good shore fishing sites? and when is the run? there's a spring one and a fall one? does it align with the huron river or lower huron steelhead run in southeast michigan?


Wow, that's a lot of questions...lol..March on in the spring, Nov. on in the fall. Anywhere from the mouth up to the first dam(foote). You can look up maps or even buy them, lots of info out there. Take a trip and enjoy the search  And if your brave, there's the winter fish also This is all general info, and more of the peak times.


----------



## cowboy48098

Ralph Smith said:


> Wow, that's a lot of questions...lol..March on in the spring, Nov. on in the fall. Anywhere from the mouth up to the first dam(foote). You can look up maps or even buy them, lots of info out there. Take a trip and enjoy the search  And if your brave, there's the winter fish also This is all general info, and more of the peak times.


I use to live right above Foote Dam


Ralph Smith said:


> Wow, that's a lot of questions...lol..March on in the spring, Nov. on in the fall. Anywhere from the mouth up to the first dam(foote). You can look up maps or even buy them, lots of info out there. Take a trip and enjoy the search  And if your brave, there's the winter fish also This is all general info, and more of the peak times.


I use to live above Foote Dam on 7 mile Hill and Winter fishing the Ausable...Brave is not the word more like insane. Got stuck many times at the bridge/dam because I got tired of walking down that meathole hill.


----------

